# PC monitor for Movies/gaming



## anaklusmos (Feb 25, 2015)

Posting this on behalf of a friend
1. Budget? - *10 to 15k*
2. Display type and size? - *Preferably 24 inch or bigger*
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? - *Movies, some gaming like WoW, Dota 2*
4. Ports Required? - *Alteast 1 HDMI
*5. Preferred choice of brand? - *None*
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
7. Any other info that you want to share. - *Need to buy ASAP, before end of month*, no need for things like in built speakers and such

PS: A IPS panel would be nice


----------



## Trdz (Feb 25, 2015)

Asus 21.5 inch VX229H LED Backlit LCD Monitor - Buy Asus 21.5 inch VX229H LED Backlit LCD Monitor Online at best price in India : Flipkart.com

Dell 24 inch LED - S2415H Monitor - Buy Dell 24 inch LED - S2415H Monitor Online at best price in India : Flipkart.com

Samsung 23.6 inch LS24D390HL/XL LED Backlit LCD Monitor - Buy Samsung 23.6 inch LS24D390HL/XL LED Backlit LCD Monitor Online at best price in India : Flipkart.com

in my opnion get the dell


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 26, 2015)

Trdz said:


> Asus 21.5 inch VX229H LED Backlit LCD Monitor - Buy Asus 21.5 inch VX229H LED Backlit LCD Monitor Online at best price in India : Flipkart.com
> 
> Dell 24 inch LED - S2415H Monitor - Buy Dell 24 inch LED - S2415H Monitor Online at best price in India : Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



Any specific reason for that?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 27, 2015)

AOC D2367 PH 3D Monitor LED IPS 23" -13,800. (snapdeal)


----------



## anaklusmos (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks guys, but my friend already ordered a Benq monitor from amazon


----------

